# Rosey Barbs



## Stix87 (Jul 28, 2005)

Hey all. I saw a tank of Long-finned Rosey barbs at my LFS. The sign said they grow to be 6''. I was wondering if i could add them in my 55g. So far my 55g will have 2silver dollars and 1 pair of angels. I wasnt sure if rosey barbs were fin nippers.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I've heard that long finned varieties arnt as big fin nippers as the regular roseys. I was tempted to put them in my 55g. I also heard that if kept in a lower temp tank they show their colors better than a more tropical one.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Rosys aren't as bad at nipping as many other barbs. While they do reach 6" in the wild, I don't think I've ever seen a captive one over 4.5, and only a few over 3.5. I guess I'm saying that they aren't too bad a choice for your current tank setup.


----------



## Shelzbells (Apr 9, 2005)

I think the rosys will be just fine in your tank....I have the longfin ones myself and never had a problem with them nipping. I agree that they wont get any bigger then 3½-4 inches full grown..I have never seen one any bigger then that. Mine are also kept in with angels & SD's No probs at all.


----------



## Stix87 (Jul 28, 2005)

thanks all for your input, ill deff add some long-finned rosey's into my tank


----------



## FishCrazy1234 (Jun 23, 2005)

I would try to keep them in a school of 6 or more just to make sure there isn't any problems. good luck


----------

